# Danstar Abbaye



## Jaded and Bitter (5/1/16)

Did a search, got nothing.

Any one tried this yeast?

How did it go?

Not expecting anything, just want to know if its worthwhile keeping a pack around. :drinks:


----------



## indica86 (5/1/16)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/83519-lallemand-abbaye-belgian-ale-yeast


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (5/1/16)

indica86 said:


> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/83519-lallemand-abbaye-belgian-ale-yeast


Thanks for the link, but only two people tried it and one "really liked it" and the other "wasnt overly impressed"

Both at fairly low temperatures from what I can gather.

I really don't expect miracles, and would only chuck it on a quick leffe style brew anyway, but hey maybe its crap!


----------



## indica86 (5/1/16)

I enjoyed it.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/1/16)

Yeah, I'd like more info. I grabbed a pack because it was cheap as insurance but would genuinely like to know what it can do. 

From someone who pushed T58 over its limits and loved it.


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (6/1/16)

indica86 said:


> I enjoyed it.


Could you expand a little please...


----------



## BeerCoAU (6/1/16)

Hey 

Jaded and Bitter

I tried the yeast recently in a Belgium Tripel for the local Westgate Brewers comp trying to immulate a Karmeleit Tripel

It did a great job of chewing through a porridge like brew that was 1/3 1/3 1/3 Barley, Wheat & Oats.


Make sure its fresh and Usage pitching instructions are followed - don't make a starter for a dry yeast as not appropriate - just buy enough packs to pitch at rate of 1g/L so two packets for a normal brew length
• Use 50-100 g of active dry yeast to inoculate 100 litres of wort. Brewer
may experiment with pitching rate to achieve a desired beer style or to suit processing conditions.

Good info up on the Danstar website on the yeast as well: http://www.danstaryeast.com/company/products/abbaye-belgian-ale-yeast

cheers,
Dermott


----------



## indica86 (6/1/16)

Jaded and Bitter said:


> Could you expand a little please...


Probably not. It was a while ago now.
Sorry


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (6/1/16)

indica86 said:


> Probably not. It was a while ago now.
> Sorry


Ok thanks 


BeerCoAU said:


> It did a great job of chewing through a porridge like brew that was 1/3 1/3 1/3 Barley, Wheat & Oats.


 :blink:


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (7/1/16)

I got my packet in the mail today, along with a heap of other nice yeasties.

I guessing this yeast is more along the lines la chouf, leffe blonde etc?

Thinking ahead to a nice belgian blonde for autumn.

Anyone else use this yeast?


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (13/1/16)

Bump


----------



## shacked (13/1/16)

I've got a pack of this for a Belgian Pale (the brewing classic styles recipe - no chill adjusted). I'm going to cube it this weekend and ferment on the cool side (18C). I'll report back


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (13/1/16)

shacked said:


> I've got a pack of this for a Belgian Pale (the brewing classic styles recipe - no chill adjusted). I'm going to cube it this weekend and ferment on the cool side (18C). I'll report back


Cool thanks shacked


----------



## zeggie (13/1/16)

I used Abbaye before for a simple Leffe Blond clone and was happy with the results. Was a while ago, 
so don't have much more details than that soz.


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (13/1/16)

zeggie said:


> I used Abbaye before for a simple Leffe Blond clone and was happy with the results. Was a while ago,
> so don't have much more details than that soz.


 So it really is an Abby yeast, not a knock your socks off Trappist yeast?


----------



## shacked (13/7/16)

Jaded and Bitter said:


> Cool thanks shacked


Wow... that was a delay. Used this in a pale, fermented on the cool side and it was stuble and slightly peppery. I think if you pushed the temp up a little you'd be able to get a bit more character out of it. It reminds me of a toned down version of WLP530. Attenuation was pretty good and I'd call the flocculation medium.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/7/16)

Used it in a Belgian Porter (nothing majorly interesting) which was also fermented with Nottingham for the other half of the batch.

It was rubbish for about 2 months. The Notto version (which was a majorly overpitched yeast cake) was easy enough to drink and the missus used it in Porter Pie a great deal (thus reducing the ageing time of the damn thing, because I had to drink it before she used it).

Then about 2 months, it really started to come good. It always had a bit of yeast character but tasted unsettled, but in 2 months the character really melded well with the malt and the beer shone.

And then it ran out.


----------



## Gigantorus (13/7/16)

Used it in a Coopers Rad Abbot recipe (Belgium Dark Ale) and it worked and tasted good.


----------

